
Mob lynchings fueled by WhatsApp messages sweep India - smacktoward
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/asia_pacific/as-mob-lynchings-fueled-by-whatsapp-sweep-india-authorities-struggle-to-combat-fake-news/2018/07/02/683a1578-7bba-11e8-ac4e-421ef7165923_story.html
======
Cypher
when the site has a paywall you're essentially sharing an advert.

